# soon to get bredding pair



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

nike anybody getting a breeding pair ash says they are breedinglike crazy what should i put in my 55 gal to get them started ash said somthing about spawn-aid or osmthing is that it and also i have a 10 gallon with a couple snails in it for the fry tank well soon to have snails but what do i put in it i saw these sponge filters at pet solutuions heres the link you think 2 of those would be good for a 10 gallon with fry in it?sponge filters from petsolutions
theres the link you think those will be sufficent or no also whould i leave the fry tank bare bottom or try and emmitate the other tank ?
any input would be nice thnx everyone and whne i do breed these bad boys i will make osmehintg liek nike did for everyone here at p fury and they will be for sell after they reach 1 inch 5 dollars a peice sence captive breed but o well preciate everything

-shroom-


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

good luck and thanks for the heads up on the filter i was going to look for something like that but i know what to get now.
dixon


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

umm ok


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

i was asking if that was good setup and stuff not telling people what to get lol no thnx


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

do you think your 55g will be too crowded?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Good luck and dont forget to share the wealth


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

naw its should be perfect for them and yes i will sell them to p fury members at a discount prices of 3 dollars each i will start shipping them but lets all cross are fingers and hope it works out


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

try getting a sponge filter that is held up by a plastic base. there is a pic somewhere of NIKE's ten gallons and he uses those kinds of filters. i had a yellow sponge filter that sat on the bottom of the tank, but when I picked it up, there was about 30 frys that got wedged under and died.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i have never tried that specific sponge filter







so to be honest i could not tell you if it is good or not







but i do no that this type works very well pic below


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Breeding pair of what??????


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Breeding pair of what??????


 rbp you know Pygocentrus nattereri


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

nike u make that filter your swlf if so got plans for it if not can you post a link of were to buy it? thnx


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

> any input would be nice thnx everyone and whne i do breed these bad boys i will make osmehintg liek nike did for everyone here at p fury and they will be for sell after they reach 1 inch 5 dollars a peice sence captive breed but o well preciate everything
> 
> -shroom-


Aren't we the positive one. I think we should get them free for advice lol









J/K ... good luck trying your hand at breeding. Post some pics when you get the fish in.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i picked that one up at petland for about $15.00 (canadian) it comes with everthing.
air pump will be required (sold seperatly) and you don't need a huge one a small will do







but if you want two run a airstone in there as well make sure you have the conections and enough airline....... i would recommend using one :nod:


----------

